# Cost of living in paphos



## iand1983 (Aug 22, 2012)

Am thinking of moving to cyprus next march and have looked at a few properties and have an idea of how much rent is. I just want an idea of how much other costs are like utilities and food. Me my partner and our son who will be nearly 3 when we move. I have money to pay for 12 months rent and i have an income of £900 per month. would this be sufficient or would we need to look for work. we are only planning on living in cyprus for 12 months before my son goes to school not a permanent move more like a 12 month holiday if you like. Anyone who can give me an idea of costs for a 3 bed villa.

many thanks


----------



## Kalimera (Oct 19, 2011)

iand1983 said:


> Am thinking of moving to cyprus next march and have looked at a few properties and have an idea of how much rent is. I just want an idea of how much other costs are like utilities and food. Me my partner and our son who will be nearly 3 when we move. I have money to pay for 12 months rent and i have an income of £900 per month. would this be sufficient or would we need to look for work. we are only planning on living in cyprus for 12 months before my son goes to school not a permanent move more like a 12 month holiday if you like. Anyone who can give me an idea of costs for a 3 bed villa.
> 
> many thanks


Confused, why move the family over for a twelve month holiday? Why are you only looking to locate here for 12 months?


----------



## Cleo Shahateet (Feb 23, 2009)

You could get a 3 bed villa on a 12 month lease for between 500 - 700 Euros approx depending on what you find. There are more and less expensive but this is an average range for a standard property with pool. I guess it depends how much you have saved for your 12 months of rent as approx. 1100 Euros won't take you very far per month if you take into consideration: electricity, groceries, car insurance, petrol, doctors for you son and other things he needs, internet, phones etc. You may be able to get by, but it would be on a budget in my opinion unless the 12 months you have saved is able to cover all home costs. As a family of 4 we spent at least 200Euros per week on groceries (with nappies).


----------



## iand1983 (Aug 22, 2012)

SWJ said:


> Confused, why move the family over for a twelve month holiday? Why are you only looking to locate here for 12 months?


why are you confused, we want to live there for 12 months thats what we have decided to do. Didnt ask for advice about how long to live somewhere asked about cost of living, why are you commenting on our decision to live in cyprus.


----------



## iand1983 (Aug 22, 2012)

Cleo Shahateet said:


> You could get a 3 bed villa on a 12 month lease for between 500 - 700 Euros approx depending on what you find. There are more and less expensive but this is an average range for a standard property with pool. I guess it depends how much you have saved for your 12 months of rent as approx. 1100 Euros won't take you very far per month if you take into consideration: electricity, groceries, car insurance, petrol, doctors for you son and other things he needs, internet, phones etc. You may be able to get by, but it would be on a budget in my opinion unless the 12 months you have saved is able to cover all home costs. As a family of 4 we spent at least 200Euros per week on groceries (with nappies).


I will have money to pay rent just wanted a general idea of other costs as we have only just started thinking about it now and this was first thing come across when searched for costs of living. thanks for your help cleo.


----------



## theo79 (Jun 12, 2012)

Taking a twelve month break could be a great thing while your son is at a pre school age, lets face it you won't have the opportunity again for 18 years if your not in a financial posistion to pay for schooling and health care and the other long list of expenses!! I'm also coming out to Cyprus for an initial 12 months in 4 weeks while I decide whether to make a permanent move and put my house in england on the market we are hoping that £1300 pcm will be enough to live off for shopping, petrol etc but we will pay our rent and car insurance separately and we do have savings to fall back on. I hope you can work it out as it would be great to take a year out but make sure you will be self sufficient financially as you won't recieve any help here and the last thing anybody wants is to be potless in a foreign country. good luck


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

theo79 said:


> Taking a twelve month break could be a great thing while your son is at a pre school age, lets face it you won't have the opportunity again for 18 years if your not in a financial posistion to pay for schooling and health care and the other long list of expenses!! I'm also coming out to Cyprus for an initial 12 months in 4 weeks while I decide whether to make a permanent move and put my house in england on the market we are hoping that £1300 pcm will be enough to live off for shopping, petrol etc but we will pay our rent and car insurance separately and we do have savings to fall back on. I hope you can work it out as it would be great to take a year out but make sure you will be self sufficient financially as you won't recieve any help here and the last thing anybody wants is to be potless in a foreign country. good luck


If you can afford it, go for it. You will have had the experience and fun before your child starts full time education. 

It's a great place.


----------

